

I Lost a Client Yesterday - mowerb
http://designtostartup.com/i-lost-a-client-yesterday/

======
byamit
Good approach to the situation (i.e. not blaming/chiding the customer). I
wonder what specifically scared him? Is the guy relatively fresh in the
business world? Also, what was he expecting?

It would be nice to get that insight so you're not left guessing what might
have scared him.

